# She was just wondering.........



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

May was just wondering if everybody thought her ears were to big  She's a spoiled brat


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's so cute!! I love those ears! :lol:


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

You have my goat. (almost) :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

nope, i have a purebred alpine with ears like that. the buck that i used a few years ago had big ears and his kids all had big ears. This year my bucks ears are a little smaller so im hoping that he will throw kids with more normal sized ears.
beth


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

She is so cute!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL I think they're just the right size :lol: I love big ears! Especially fuzzy ones like hers, though you should see Melino's now. But his aren't quite that big lol


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She's cute.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i love the upright ears, they give the animal so mush expresion. Another reason i love my alpines!
beth


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My vet said Timber had the biggest ears he ever saw- I love them- they make me laugh and give her lots of expression too.
I think her ears are perfect.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think her ears are perfect! She is certainly a photogenic girl!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Thanks guys  She's half LaMancha half Saanen, she has the LaMancha head with the big Saanen ears :lol: She's quite spoiled  Her brother and sister had elf ears, it was so funny when she came out with big airplane ears


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I love the ears!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

She is sooo cute! I love her ears, too . Awwwww. That is really funny that she has airplane ears, though . I wonder why that happened. I had kids that way this year, too. Miss Piggy (LaMancha) had Triplets and she was bred to a Kiko buck (and their ears are slightly more pendulous than airplane usually). She had a buckling with elf ears and two doelings with airplane ears. They are pretty cute .


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so cute, her ears are just perfect!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Katherine, her mom is half LaMancha half NOA Saanen(oops, I guess that makes May 75% Saanen not half) So her mom had elf ears, and her grandma had airplane ears. So since her daddy is Saanen she came out with airplane ears.

Oh, I forgot to show everybody her baby picture:









She even had big ears back then :lol:

Oh, here's her brother and sister:

















They had to be white kids :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love those big ears. They remind me of one of our goats that we sold, We named her Amelia because she could take off wit hher ears.( I do believe your are bigger thou).


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I love the goats with floppy ears that 'take off' when they run, its so cute!

Thanks everybody!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL tell her that she is postivily perfect. (Though I think she kinda knows that....seeing as how she is posing for the camera! LOL)
I love the big erect ears.... so funny to rub on and twiddle.....


----------

